# Orlando Magic vs. Boston Celtics Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday November 29, 2004
Orlando Magic vs. Boston Celtics, 7:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic (8-4) 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | D. Stevenson  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | K. Cato 

Key Reserves:






















T. Battie  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Boston Celtics (4-7)
Coached by: Doc Rivers  

Projected Starting Lineup:




































G. Payton | R. Davis | P. Pierce | R. LaFrentz | M. Blount

Key Reserves:






















J. Welsch | Al Jefferson | W. McCarty 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the Small Forwards-















Grant Hill vs. Paul Pierce


My Prediction: The Magic have won 4 of their last 5 games, and are 5-1 at home this season. They’re coming off an impressive come from behind victory at home against the Sixers, and currently sit in first place in their division. Boston has lost 3 consecutive games and 5 of 6 heading into their showdown with Miami tonight. Orlando has the day off today, which should give them yet another edge in this one. As long as the Magic keep Paul Pierce off the foul line, I think they win this one relatively easily. I’ll say Magic win 101-90.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The Magic should be able to kill them on the boards. 

Also, let's not forget this is Doc River's first time back to Orlando as a coach. He might have the Celtics a little more fired up than usual.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

So far we are killing them on the boards, but losing 12-6 anyway. Dwight with 4 boards but 0-5 from the field.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

19-10 Celtics have come out strong in this one.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cato and Howard are playing like they are in foul trouble.

Was that Backstreet Boys I heard in the background?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Holy crap that was a bad quarter. Can't play much worse than that, especially defensively.


----------



## Giddensfor3 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Mobley's groin*

When the hell is this guy coming back. I traded for him in my fantasy league the day he got "hurt", and it's been 10 games and he still hasn't played a game for me:whatever: . Anyone know when he will come back from his devestating pulled groin?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Mobley's groin*



> Originally posted by <b>Giddensfor3</b>!
> When the hell is this guy coming back. I traded for him in my fantasy league the day he got "hurt", and it's been 10 games and he still hasn't played a game for me:whatever: . Anyone know when he will come back from his devestating pulled groin?


The only thing I know is that you guys are losing by 20 points with more than 7 minutes to play in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, that first half was about as bad as it can possibly get. Bad defense with bad rebounding with good shooting by the Celts with a few bad calls against Orlando and there you have it, down 20+ at the half.

Worst i've seen Orlando play so far this year. First time our frontcourt, mainly Cato and Howard, have been dominated.

Even though we are getting killed, I still think we've got a shot to win it. Celtics have to cool down at some point, they aren't going to shoot 65% the whole game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Johnny Davis might as well get T'd up again and head to the lockerroom to start planning for the next game.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Down to 21, if we get it to 12-14 by the end of the third we have a shot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Playing better, being lead by none other than the 18 yr old rookie.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

One bright spot: After a slow start Dwight with another double-double.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

And there have been some terrible calls against Orlando.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> And there have been some terrible calls against Orlando.


Yeah that was a horrible call on Cato. It's pretty funny though, I didn't realize Blount was so damn soft. He's doing all these finesse lay-ins, avoiding contact like the plague :laugh:. Not a good trait for your center to have.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah that was a horrible call on Cato. It's pretty funny though, I didn't realize Blount was so damn soft. He's doing all these finesse lay-ins, avoiding contact like the plague :laugh:. Not a good trait for your center to have.


Yeah, i'm glad we didn't overpay for him either. That layup attempt he had in the first half was one of the worst NBA layup attempts I have ever seen.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm still baffled by that flagrant call on Kasun in the first half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Hill with his second dunk of the year. We're within 17! :laugh:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I'm still baffled by that flagrant call on Kasun in the first half.


Yeah me too.

Throw it down Grant! Only down by 17, now at least we have a prayer of a chance...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

At least our guys are showing some fight. If this were last year, we would've packed in and would probably be down 45 by now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Damn, what the hell happened? I missed most of this one, and by the looks of it the Magic have sucked. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Damn, what the hell happened? I missed most of this one, and by the looks of it the Magic have sucked. :upset:


We've been fine the 2nd half, but the first half Boston was scoring on us like we were a HS cheerleading team.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

What the hell's gotten into Cato? Whatever it is, I like !


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If it weren't for some stupid mistakes it'd be a 10 pt game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ugh, Francis having a bad game. Making some bad decisions and ruining our momentum.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I hope we don't get Cato on the bench too long. He was our heart in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Ugh, Francis having a bad game. Making some bad decisions and ruining our momentum.


ohhh boy that sounds familiar  

What's Cato been doing?


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Is it really that Orlando has been playing that much better in the 2nd half, or that Boston has just taken their foot off the pedal?

Celts by 14 with 7:33 to go.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Is it really that Orlando has been playing that much better in the 2nd half, or that Boston has just taken their foot off the pedal?
> 
> Celts by 14 with 7:33 to go.


Orlando has definitely been playing better. They have beat the Celts in the 2nd half definitely.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

This one's over. Good effort for half the game at least.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> What's Cato been doing?


I think Al Jefferson pissed him off so he was rebounding and blocking shots like a madman in the 3rd quarter ... and scoring some points too. But he really got the team going emotionally.


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

You guys must be dissapointed, poor showing against boston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How did Al Jefferson play today? His stats are pretty impressive:

14mins, 5-7, 4rebs, 1stl, 2blks, 10pts


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Orlando fans chant, "We want Walter!" :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Al Jefferson pissed him off so he was rebounding and blocking shots like a madman in the 3rd quarter ... and scoring some points too. But he really got the team going emotionally.


OK you particially answered my next question


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> You guys must be dissapointed, poor showing against boston.


It happens. Thats NBA basketball. Celts were hitting everything in the first half. A lot of them not a whole lot you can do about.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

If Garrity isn't hitting shots, we need to start getting Brandon Hunter some playing time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> If Garrity isn't hitting shots, we need to start getting Brandon Hunter some playing time.


Seriously, the kid is a heck of a rebounder and is tough inside. Like Guokas said, he's got the body of a Charles Barkley.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Not a great way to lose at home, but at least Turkoglu and Cato played pretty well.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Boxscore


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, the kid is a heck of a rebounder and is tough inside. Like Guokas said, he's got the body of a Charles Barkley.


I really thought Johnny should have put him in in the first half when Cato and Dwight weren't playing well inside. We could have used his toughness inside tonight. Owell ... he played good in the few mins of garbage time he got. Maybe that will earn him some time.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Hill and Francis: 10-30 FG, 7 TO's 

Can't win like that.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Hill and Francis: 10-30 FG, 7 TO's
> 
> Can't win like that.


In Hill's defense, Pierce played great D on him. Pierce exposed Grant's main weakness right now, his ball-handling. It still isn't back to his standards.

Francis has no excuse though. Lots of bad, unforced plays. Including a couple of easy charge calls that killed Orlando's run late in the game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Recap 



> ORLANDO, Fla. (AP) -- Doc Rivers got his team back on track while gaining a measure of revenge on his old squad, and the Boston Celtics snapped a four-game losing streak by beating the Orlando Magic 117-101 on Monday night.
> 
> The Magic fired Rivers a year ago, after four-plus seasons, when the team stumbled out to a 1-10 start. Rivers, the NBA's coach of the year in 2001, had a 171-168 record with three trips to the playoffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

A little cliche but... when it rains, it pours.


What's up with the terrible attendance? 12,000 is terrible, even for Orlando.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> A little cliche but... when it rains, it pours.
> 
> 
> What's up with the terrible attendance? 12,000 is terrible, even for Orlando.


That's what happens when you go 19-63 the previous year. Many people are still skeptical I guess. It was the least attended game so far this season. Maybe there was something happening in Orlando that I missed. I really don't know why it was so low. The weather was fine.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> A little cliche but... when it rains, it pours.
> 
> 
> What's up with the terrible attendance? 12,000 is terrible, even for Orlando.


They knew they'd play the way they did? That was horrid. It can't get worse than that. They better play their asses off from now on to make up for that disgraceful showing.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Hey guys...how do you like Brandon Hunter? I love that kid...I didn't want Boston to let him go...he plays with his whole heart and is a rebounding machine. I'm surprised he's not getting more play.

To answer the guy about Al Jefferson...he had his best game as a pro but I'm sure there will be more to come, that kid is a future superstar for sure :yes:

Of course Orlando has it's own future superstar in Dwight Howard, I would have never expected him to be so good this season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> That's what happens when you go 19-63 the previous year. Many people are still skeptical I guess. It was the least attended game so far this season. Maybe there was something happening in Orlando that I missed. I really don't know why it was so low. The weather was fine.


21-61, Get it right!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> A little cliche but... when it rains, it pours.
> 
> 
> What's up with the terrible attendance? 12,000 is terrible, even for Orlando.


I don't think there is a real die-hard following in Orlando. Unlike cities like Indiana, Detroit, NY, Philly ... there isn't really a lot of basketball in the blood around there. So that means there are a lot of bandwagoner fans. And after last season, I'm afraid a lot of people fell of the bandwagon and got run over by a semi.


----------

